# Visa granted - hurrahhhhhh!!!!!



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone...

And finally it happened.
Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
Haven't got the final letter from DIAC yet, the agent said they have some formalities to be completed as part of their internal process before I am getting it.

Its been a really long journey and I had one of the most complicated cases I guess 

I had TB, a major surgery, a baby, change in passport and multiple postponements because of all that. You name it I had it 

Anyways..all is well that ends well...
I am currently in Germany would be doing the visa evidencing from Berlin. 
Latest date of entry is 01-Aug-2011. Short time, I know, but I expected that.
I had already quit my current job a couple of weeks ago and my departure from Germany will be 15th of July. I may take a short vacation in India and will move to Aussieland. Have a hell lot of work to do but it should be fun. My employer has indicated that they will try to find me a position in Aussieland and has asked me preferences in cities. I'll probably be going first and my family to follow..not much of time difference for that but we have to manage somehow...

My visa time line and other details are as below.

1) Lodged application - 09-June-2009
2) CO assigned and request for medicals and PCC - 11-November-2009
3) Request for postponement due to wife's pregnancy - 10-December-2009
4) Medicals and PCC - 03-Aug-2010
5) Further medicals due to TB - 22-October-2010
6) Case reviewed and approval for entry in April - 23 February 2011
7) Postponement requested by me since 2 months not enough time for entry - 28-February 2011
8) Remedicals requested by DIAC - 03-March-2011
9) Health undertaking form request by DIAC - 20-April-2011
10) Health undertaking form submitted - 26-April-2011
11) Visa granted - 28-April-2011
12) Visa stamping - ?????
13) Entry into Australia - ?????

Thank you so much for the members and moderators who patiently answered my questions and listened to my rants 

Thanks especially to Anj who diligently responded to all my queries and is helpful always...I am still following your posts titled 'The preparation so far'

All you guys waiting...keep the faith..its gonna happen!!

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats mate! That was hell of a journey!! :clap2: 

armandra!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh! What a difficult path ;P

Congraaaaaaaats!!!!

Just let me ask you a thing: you said you 'Postponement requested by me'. How did you do that? They accepted it without problems?

Maybe I'll need it too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


WOWZZZZZ!!! Nice going mite  Best of luck for your next steps. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> Gosh! What a difficult path ;P
> 
> Congraaaaaaaats!!!!
> 
> ...


I think you should get the visa in hand. You can delay the medicals + PCC until you see on the internet that cases around your date are getting finalized and then go for medicals + PCC. You will get an year AFTER that. Enough time I would say...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


Congrats :clap2:
But it was risky to postpone ur visa grant :confused2:


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

@ausimmi and armandra..thanks a lot guys...

@Artemisa - Well my postponements were due to genuine reasons. Could not do the medicals since my wife was pregnant and X Rays not possible during pregnancy.
During the conditional visa grant in Feb, they had indicated that if I am not able to make the entry by April, I should do the medicals again and I opted for that option...what do you need a postponement for?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I guess, but it was a calculated risk. Another option would have been to go there, activate and come back, but at short notice and with a little baby, not the best option. Well I can say it was the right decision since it worked out but yeah it was a risk 

Cheers, Maverick


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

maverick343 said:


> During the conditional visa grant in Feb, they had indicated that if I am not able to make the entry by April, I should do the medicals again and I opted for that option...


Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum... fair enough! I didn't know they offer this option in cases like yours. I thought the date was 'no-further-questions', even if it was really close. 

If I decide to frontload the medicals, maybe something like that could happen.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Artemisa said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum... fair enough! I didn't know they offer this option in cases like yours. I thought the date was 'no-further-questions', even if it was really close.
> 
> If I decide to frontload the medicals, maybe something like that could happen.


AFAIK, it's a no brainer. I've seen quite a lot of applicants being asked the same question: 

"_Do you wanna get your visa grant now and validate it by xxxxx or do you wanna go for fresh medicals and/or PCCs in order to extend your validation date?_".

So, just take it easy breezy! 

armandra!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

armandra said:


> AFAIK, it's a no brainer. I've seen quite a lot of applicants being asked the same question:
> 
> "_Do you wanna get your visa grant now and validate it by xxxxx or do you wanna go for fresh medicals and/or PCCs in order to extend your validation date?_".
> 
> ...


The thing is, after the July 2010 changes, even people whose medicals + PCC had been sent had their processing stopped. Gaurav is right in saying it was a huge risk by maverick343. I don't want Artemisa to take any huge risks...


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't front load until at least CO is assigned. 

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> The thing is, after the July 2010 changes, even people whose medicals + PCC had been sent had their processing stopped. Gaurav is right in saying it was a huge risk by maverick343. I don't want Artemisa to take any huge risks...


Oh, seems you got me wrong. 

It wasn't about recommending front loading medicals and/or PCCs. I was talking about a situation wherein the validity of medicals and/or PCCs doesn't give the applicant much time for validating the visa if the CO happens to go ahead with the grant without informing the applicant, which obviously isn't the case with DIAC.

armandra!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure when I asked you guys to decide this things for me . For the moment, my decision is wait until the CO is allocated, but of course I can change my mind - and I want to know all my options. 

There's always a risk, in any action or movement we do. I understand why maverick asked this months: the visa was already granted, wasn't it? It doesn't seem a huge risk to me, and if I were him I would have done the same. 

There's a big difference between knowing the options (risks and benefits) and choosing one.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


congrats, i lodged my 175 april 2011, hopefully it won't be toooo long.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Artemisa said:


> I'm not sure when I asked you guys to decide this things for me . For the moment, my decision is wait until the CO is allocated, but of course I can change my mind - and I want to know all my options.
> 
> There's always a risk, in any action or movement we do. I understand why maverick asked this months: the visa was already granted, wasn't it? It doesn't seem a huge risk to me, and if I were him I would have done the same.
> 
> There's a big difference between knowing the options (risks and benefits) and choosing one.


Artemisa,
I would still say it's a BIG risk to postpone the official grant even after virually u have been granted visa. Because DIAC is known for it's out of box thinking....Can't say if they decide to CAP VISAS before a certain date to maintain it's timeline with an excuse of say new SOL :eyebrows:


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, you are right. We never know what to expect. 

I love all of you guys :tongue1: :focus:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey mave..

congratulations, you deserve it. not heard anything good all day, it is just 10.30 am here but damn AUD rate got me feeling low, it is at its highest, 48.5INR/1AUD adn then i read your got it thread, awesome..

incase you plan to come to MEL, do give me a shout, we can catch up and you can share notes with my husband who also worked for a german company  over a cuppa or probably a beer 

best of luck.. i say this while i sit all confused thinking i have done most of what was required but i somehow feel i am not even half way thru. .. my house looks like a warehouse or probably a scrap shop with things everywehre and my almirahs look like a wholesale market where i have stacked everything adn anything, trust me, next few months you would rather live out of a suitcase 

cheers..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi maverick,
Congrats for getting the visa grant and all the best for the move to australia....


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hey mave..
> 
> congratulations, you deserve it. not heard anything good all day, it is just 10.30 am here but damn AUD rate got me feeling low, it is at its highest, 48.5INR/1AUD adn then i read your got it thread, awesome..
> 
> ...


You will do fine , don't get stressed up.

It is scary to see how AUD is rallying against USD & Rs, even after the bad summer. Hope nothing is cooking up.

It is good time to send money to India or buy stuff from USA :eyebrows:


Good AUD effect education industry, hope the mining industry gets in more income.
Real estate is slowing down in Melbourne, Due to less students may be!!!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

maverick , congrats. Oz land wait's your service.


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Anj,

Thank you so much for the wishes...
Don't worry about a thing...generally these things have a way of working themselves out in the end... Besides, you are on top of the preparation and that's what counts...

Sure thing!!...I guess especially in the initial days where we would be pretty much clue less about the place, we need to hang on to anything and everything that is familiar...

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot Avinash,

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dhawal...

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


congrats maverick343 for the grant letter...ur patience has born you good results..:clap2::clap2:
when r u planing to move to aussieland..??
one more thing...plz create ur signature as ur timelines...


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

COnGraTSSS


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats Maverick. Good luck with your move.

Devi


----------



## Muggu (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations,know what guys,you will rejoice with me too soon.


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW MAVERICK .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

YOU'VE DONE IT.... !!! ATLAST !!!
WELL SAID.... 'ALL IS WELL THAT ENDS WELL' .. your patience has paid ..gooooood.




maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


----------



## Ausieboy (Feb 1, 2011)

*Congratulations*

hey! thats good news, have fun Man: plane:



maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...


----------



## zainux (May 11, 2011)

that was a long process. kudos for your dogedness


----------



## zainux (May 11, 2011)

why can't all this process be reduced to barest minimum?


----------



## zainux (May 11, 2011)

i pray i won't go through all this when i want to go for break


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> And finally it happened.
> Got the information from my agent that the visa has been approved.
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a great news.


----------



## Errsh (May 3, 2015)

Hi 
anyone here arriving in melbourne anytime soon? I am looking for housemates


----------

